# The clueless brain dead politicians never stop........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Word deleted from the democratic dictionary----*Infringed....*

Wisconsin could see 20 percent tax on guns, ammo to fund buybacks


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

It is not about guns. It is never about the facts. They have the best specialist on a subject that the US Dollar can buy. They know in the tiniest detail what they do and that stuff that they do is planed often over decades.
I wished the people could slowly comprehend that politicians are not more stupid than the citizens, they have just more power to rule and they have the mean to stay in power whatever it takes. Republicans or Democrats lie in the same bed. It's all about getting filthy rich, get their family members in high payed positions in the Industry and I scratch your back you scratch mine.

The people in the USA are robbed already on the knowledge why they are a constitutional republic and not a liberal democracy. They get told that the people came to america because of religious freedom. That may be too but mainly because they had enough of that liberal systems. Liberalism means you better be liberal or else... Liberalism used 1000 Words. As soon the people find out what they mean they change the word. At the moment they change from Liberal to Progressive. Inside is the same. 
That was the reason the people came and that is what the founding fathers want to protect. They knew the crooked liberals are already hiding behind the corner to enslave the people. One can not become rich if one or more others become poor. The question is only how many have to get poor that the other feels rich enough. That is socialism. Socialism is creating a poor society that get harvested like a farmer his cattle. They knew that, they plan on it, but the people today don't care that anymore. Promises are more important than their own life.
And everyone that tell me I am wrong go out and state s/he is not a liberal. That would be fun. The people are already scared perhaps to say the wrong thing. People get ruined because they don't run when liberals rule already without a law. Backers get sued and ruined because they don't want to support a wedding. Just one example of many. That is already in USA arrived. Can someone imagine 8 years more of that?

No the politicians know in detail what they do and they hold on to it across party lines and Presidents. The citizen don't. But whatever, - the most people are happy when they can go to Wali-world as the Saturday event and buy some junk that no one really needs. Staying in line for 48 hours because someone put a new Tamagotchi out. Insane isn't it?

I wished that the people slowly comprehend what going on. You cannot get rid of the first amendment before you eliminate the second. People don't comprehend until they find themself in a Camp that has a sign on it that states "work set you free".


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pt111pro said:


> it is not about guns. It is never about the facts. They have the best specialist on a subject that the us dollar can buy. They know in the tiniest detail what they do and that stuff that they do is planed often over decades.
> I wished the people could slowly comprehend that politicians are not more stupid than the citizens, they have just more power to rule and they have the mean to stay in power whatever it takes. Republicans or democrats lie in the same bed. It's all about getting filthy rich, get their family members in high payed positions in the industry and i scratch your back you scratch mine.
> 
> The people in the usa are robbed already on the knowledge why they are a constitutional republic and not a liberal democracy. They get told that the people came to america because of religious freedom. That may be too but mainly because they had enough of that liberal systems. Liberalism means you better be liberal or else... Liberalism used 1000 words. As soon the people find out what they mean they change the word. At the moment they change from liberal to progressive. Inside is the same.
> ...


Arbeit Macht Frei


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

A German representative in the EU Parliament Daniel C Bendit said Buendniss 90 gruene (Green Party):
lets do what helps our Agenda little by little. If they don't complain just smile go ahead and do the next little. If they complain put it out to vote for and let them talk it in the Medias to death bud repeat voting. When we get declined we put a new Headline on it and let them vote again, again and again untill you like the outcome. Lets use democracy until we can bury them with it. And at the end we could say, you wanted it and you wanted us to make it happen. Did you not vote for it? Didn't we ask you step by step what you want? 
That is how democracy works in a liberal mind.

Referenze:
ORF 2
Jahr des Aufstandes 3 Juni 1978


----------

